# Who is reading these post?



## pcnog11 (Nov 14, 2016)

I am wondering if there are professional classical musicians, conductors and soloists reading these post? If we have something positive or negative that say about them, how would they react? Does our comment offended you or add any value to you professional work?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

pcnog11 said:


> I am wondering if there are professional classical musicians, conductors and soloists reading these post? If we have something positive or negative that say about them, how would they react? Does our comment offended you or add any value to you professional work?


You mean really famous ones ?


----------



## pcnog11 (Nov 14, 2016)

Pugg said:


> You mean really famous ones ?


I mean anyone who plays professionally.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Everybody, be prepared to lay your formal qualifications on the table for inspection......


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

pcnog11 said:


> I am wondering if there are professional classical musicians, conductors and soloists reading these post? If we have something positive or negative that say about them, how would they react?


I do have one example. I did a review a few years ago of some sets of Bach's English Suites. A famous harpsichordist, not pleased with my review of his set, lit into me as not having listened sufficiently to his performances and reaching conclusions that were not warranted. I was rather startled by it all since my review was not negative in the least; there just wasn't any praise.

At any rate, it's just a fact that anybody in the world could be reading what you write. For all I know, God might be reading our stuff.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2017)

Bulldog said:


> For all I know, God might be reading our stuff.


Scriabin is dead.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

pcnog11 said:


> I mean anyone who plays professionally.


If they are wise, they stay away and go living without all the smart remarks.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

I write only about dead people, so they've missed their chance to benefit.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I once got a reaction many years ago when I wrote something positive in my blog about a Granados CD with works orchestrated and directed by Peter Breiner. It was by Breiner himself, who said he was glad I liked it. So yes, anything you write, anywhere on the web could be read by people you write about. I suspect many performers have regular "vanity searches" scheduled to see what people write about them.


----------



## st Omer (Sep 23, 2015)

If I were a musician and I knew I was reviewing me I wouldn't care what I thought. Let me restate that. If I was a musician and I knew somebody with as little knowledge as I have was reviewing me I wouldn't really care what they said. I guess what I am saying is that a professional musician shouldn't really care what people pontificate about regarding their work on a discussion board. I hope I am being perfectly clear.


----------



## pcnog11 (Nov 14, 2016)

Bulldog said:


> I do have one example. I did a review a few years ago of some sets of Bach's English Suites. A famous harpsichordist, not pleased with my review of his set, lit into me as not having listened sufficiently to his performances and reaching conclusions that were not warranted. I was rather startled by it all since my review was not negative in the least; there just wasn't any praise.
> 
> At any rate, it's just a fact that anybody in the world could be reading what you write. For all I know, God might be reading our stuff.


Is there anyone dare to identify himself or herself?


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

pcnog11 said:


> Is there anyone dare to identify himself or herself?


I don't know what you mean.


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

being a retired chef, i was in a small local news paper interview on how many meals i will have for Easter brunch and dinner. and how much food i would use...22 people read the article. and my picture was in a group photo as i was in the carousel musical in high school. i had a big part.......1 line and a dance


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

pcnog11 said:


> Is there anyone dare to identify himself or herself?


Believe me, they all rise above the nitty-gritty from us amateurs.


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

ldiat said:


> being a retired chef, i was in a small local news paper interview on how many meals i will have for Easter brunch and dinner. and how much food i would use...22 people read the article. and my picture was in a group photo as i was in the carousel musical in high school. i had a big part.......1 line and a dance


That's what I'd call a full disclosure


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Frankly who cares who is reading our posts ?


----------



## Oldhoosierdude (May 29, 2016)

Yes, they ALL read us. dead or alive, and they cry themselves to sleep.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Has any professional musician name-checked this site?


----------

